# 28x23x24 Build



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Some new tanks have arrived and this is going to be the first one I build out. I am really excited about this one, the dimensions should allow for a good look. 28 wide, 23 deep and 24 tall.










Next to an 18x18x24


----------



## RichardA (Jul 15, 2009)

Awesome! Cant wait to see the build!


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Bill (tarbo96) came by to talk frogs and assist for a bit today. I've got the tree fern in place and just waiting for silicone to cure a bit before I move to the next step.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Stuff moss or clay in between the tree fern.


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Blue_Pumilio said:


> Stuff moss or clay in between the tree fern.


For sure, I am going to use sphagnum to stuff between the panels.


----------



## Kalakole (Jun 30, 2011)

Where did u pick up the pannels? Looks good!


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

The panels came from Justin (Blue_Pumilio)


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

If I would have known I would have sent some live sphagnum to use. 

Planting in between is nice, too. I generally stuff my broms in the tree fern, or I've been also using oddly shaped tree fern pieces attached to the front to add some dimension. I'll have to send you pics, they are scraps (cheap, too!) from when they cut the panels. 



IEatBugs said:


> For sure, I am going to use sphagnum to stuff between the panels.


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Blue_Pumilio said:


> I've been also using oddly shaped tree fern pieces attached to the front to add some dimension. I'll have to send you pics, they are scraps (cheap, too!) from when they cut the panels.


Actually Justin, I got a bag full of those from you at the first meet-up Mark had this year. The piece on the right side is one of them, and I was thinking of adding another or two.


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

So what about this?


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Shows you how easily I forget! People never seen to want the stuff, but I personally find them more useful than anything else. 



IEatBugs said:


> Actually Justin, I got a bag full of those from you at the first meet-up Mark had this year. The piece on the right side is one of them, and I was thinking of adding another or two.


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

I actually forgot I had them until yesterday.

A little bit more progress. I am thinking of going with this. I would love a little feedback, would you add more wood or leave as is? There is a ton of floor space still.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Im bias, but I love it like that. It would be cool to take a 6" piece of cork round and just lay it on its side like a fallen log!


Looks great!


----------



## RichardA (Jul 15, 2009)

I would agree, I like it like that with a cork tube on side or angled from sub up into the side.


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

I am going to try and find a piece of cork round tomorrow, unfortunalty I do not have any rounds on hand.

I got a few plants to it now, I think it is coming along nicely so far.
Front view









Side view









Any comments, questions or criticisms?


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

are you going to add the hydrogrolon vine?


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Looks awesome, Dustin! I can't wait to see what you do with it. =) What's the substrate there?

Best,
Ash


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

tarbo96 said:


> are you going to add the hydrogrolon vine?


I'm not sure just yet. I will have to get it in there tomorrow and see what it looks like. I will likely need more than 1 so it doesn't look out of place though I think. 



Elphaba said:


> Looks awesome, Dustin! I can't wait to see what you do with it. =) What's the substrate there?
> 
> Best,
> Ash


Thanks Ash I appreciate the compliment. Hopefully I can make this look as nice as your builds. The substrate is just ABG and turface.


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

IEatBugs said:


> Any comments, questions or criticisms?



As for the wood, I would personally play around with adding another piece or two of cypress. With the dimensions on that beast you could probably do so without cluttering it.

Did you create a void in the back left corner? Kind of looks like it in one of the pics. I assume you did so to soften the edge up a bit.


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

I probably would have added more cypress if I had it. This was the only piece, maybe I will be able to get another few pieces, after all I still have more tanks to do. 

There is a void in the corner. My original idea was to just put the fern it a 90* and I would of had to cut them to fit, Bill suggested the angled idea and I went with it. It saved me from pulling the saw out which I wasn't really looking forward to yesterday.


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Picked up 3 pieces of cork round this morning. I would love some feedback on these ideas. Or if you have someone else in mind I would like to hear that too.

Position 1

















Position 2

















Position 3

















I think I like 3 the most, but I just thought of something else I can do also...I will go see if it will work and post another pic.

All feedback welcome!


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Here is another possible option...

Position 4


----------



## Kalakole (Jun 30, 2011)

position 3 and 4 look the best to me... Uses more of the vertical space.


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Kalakole said:


> position 3 and 4 look the best to me... Uses more of the vertical space.


Thanks Danny, I appreciate the input!

3 and 4 are my favorites, I am thinking I might go with 4.


----------



## Kalakole (Jun 30, 2011)

If 4 will stay well I ould say go with it. I've just never worked with the tubes to know how well that will hold. It looks nice my friend. What's going in there incase I missed it, I apologise.


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Kalakole said:


> If 4 will stay well I ould say go with it. I've just never worked with the tubes to know how well that will hold. It looks nice my friend. What's going in there incase I missed it, I apologise.


Thanks again Danny, this one is being set up for a trio of Drago Colon's! I can't wait to get them.

This is what I am going with, the cork is all attached now and I don't think it will go anywhere.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Nice Dustin!! I'm sure with that cork tube in there you'll have no problem catching little Drago Colon froglets in the future lol!!
I mean it's not like they have anywhere to hide where you can't get to them right?


----------



## Kalakole (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh, deffinately no where to hide.


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

So Jon, are you trying to say I am a bad frog catcher or something? Don't let the run away Sirensis fool you, hahaha!

And who am I to take a frog from his comfy little home if it wants to hide anyway.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Thats what I'm talking about! Looks great!


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Haven't had much time in the past couple of days but I added a couple new plants last night. More to come...

Any and all feedback is welcome!


----------



## DendroKurt (Mar 19, 2013)

That looks great! I just got some tree fern panels from Justin as well, what great stuff! How did you apply yours to the glass? Did you use silicone?


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

DendroKurt said:


> That looks great! I just got some tree fern panels from Justin as well, what great stuff! How did you apply yours to the glass? Did you use silicone?


I sure did Kurt. Just gobbed it on and stuck it to the glass. Easy, peasy


----------



## kevin575 (May 7, 2012)

It's looking good! If there was one thing I would have done different with my tanks. It would be going with 23" depth like yours. Gives soo much more space for the frogs.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Where did you get that really cool plant on the left with the two huge leaves?


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Well I finally had a chance to add some more plants to this new build. I want to pick up some mini broms and orchids to give it the final touches.


















I welcome any comments suggestions and or criticisms!


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

I am thinking I am pretty much done with adding plants, now it needs some time to grow in. Let me know what you think and if you would change anything!

Time for Tour de Viv
Front and side views
















Across the log
















































Left front








Left wall
































Back wall
















On the cypress








Right side open area









Thoughts, criticisms? 
Thanks for looking!


----------



## dartboard (Jan 30, 2011)

I didnt see this asked earlier so hopefully not repeating, but where did you purchase your tank from? Seems like a non traditional/custom size.


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

dartboard said:


> I didnt see this asked earlier so hopefully not repeating, but where did you purchase your tank from? Seems like a non traditional/custom size.


The tank was built by Wes (randommind) of V-Scape and I had him build it to fit the spot I had available. He does a nice job and I am very pleased with what he has built for me. I have a number of his tanks now.


----------

